# 1935 Elgin Racer Tricycle restored



## npence (Mar 3, 2010)

This is a 1935 Elgin Racer we Restored. Let me know what you think


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 3, 2010)

Very nice trike! Who else is into tricycles? I have a few in my stable, Rollfast Hoppy, a couple of Rockets, Colson Cadet and an Emblem.


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice job, Npence, looks great! I like trikes, well, err Velocipedes...heres mine and it looked probably worse than yours did.


----------



## mrflagman (Mar 4, 2010)

I have quite a few trike myself. Most of mine are a little newer. Murray, Mercury and Taylor from the 50's and 60's. Here are a couple of mine.










I think we need a tricycle discussion of our own.

Greg


----------



## ratdaddy (Mar 5, 2010)

I really like the old tricycles.i have a pile of them in my barn. Old ones.anybody wanna do some tradind for bikes.there is alot of parts


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 5, 2010)

I am looking for some parts for a 50's Rollfast trike, have any of those in your stash?


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 5, 2010)

i like them also.  Here is my airflow or im not sure if its a red bird. i also have a 1890's  and  a ballon tire colson .  mark


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 5, 2010)

Here's a picture that I found while scanning Howie's site (http://www.howiebikeman.com)


----------



## jwm (Mar 6, 2010)

npence:
Beautiful work! What is the lever for? Does it have a function or is it just for looks?

JWM


----------



## Steve-O (Mar 6, 2010)

jwm said:


> npence:
> Beautiful work! What is the lever for? Does it have a function or is it just for looks?
> 
> JWM




It is a brake.  If you look at the rear wheels, there is a bar that is engaged by that lever to cause friction against the tire.


----------



## Steve-O (Mar 6, 2010)

redline1968 said:


> i like them also. Here is my airflow or im not sure if its a red bird. i also have a 1890's and a ballon tire colson . mark





Mark,

Is your trike a steel stamped frame or cast aluminum?  Either way, cool Aeriform.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Mar 6, 2010)

You can kind of make out the brake system in this pic


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 6, 2010)

its aluminum,  one piece cast.  thanks it is cool trike.


----------



## npence (Mar 6, 2010)

I love the old pic of the little girl on the elgin racer. I hope there is more old tricycle collectors out there fun to look at all of them


----------



## ratdaddy (Mar 7, 2010)

scott i wouldnt know it if i had any.you can always come and look







sm2501 said:


> I am looking for some parts for a 50's Rollfast trike, have any of those in your stash?


----------



## mrflagman (Mar 9, 2010)

npence said:


> This is a 1935 Elgin Racer we Restored. Let me know what you think




I just bought one of these on Ebay. I need a seat for it. Anybody have any ideas?

Thanks Greg


----------



## preciador6 (Mar 26, 2010)

Whats one  worth all original rusty need tires i give it a 6


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Mar 27, 2010)

We paid $300 for this.  Probably a little more than it was worth, but our son is named Elgin so were prone to overpaying for bikes and trikes of that brand.  It does have pretty nice original paint for a trike.


----------



## preciador6 (Apr 5, 2010)

Were can i find some tires for the elgin?Can some one give me the size for the front and rears, i cant  see any #s on my tires


----------



## preciador6 (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## preciador6 (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 8, 2010)

Beautiful restoration job on the Elgin Racer! I only hope to have near as good of skills when restoring some of mine when retiring in the near future.

A newcomer to the CABE site although I used to subscribe to the hardcopy CABE newsletter years ago. I'm also an avid tricycle collector. My favorite eras for collectable tricycles or velocipedes is the late 20s/mid 30s, and late 40s/early 50s when I was tricycle riding age.

My current tricycle collection:

2 Murray Chaindrive 1950s(?)
1 1933 Colson(?) 14" bike (OK, so I collect small bikes, too)
2 Midwest 1950s
1 Hedstrom 1950s
2 Taylors 1930s era and 1950s era
2 Colsons Circa 1950
1 1930s Toledo
1 1930s American National
1 Repro Sky King
1 1988 Roadmaster (our daughter's trike)
3 Velo King - 12", 16", and 20" models 1940s

The Velo Kings have all been disassembled waiting patiently for me to start restoring them. Jim Bailey recovered one of the seats for me years ago with black leather and original Troxel stamp. That's as far as restoration efforts have gone. I have some of my trike photos posted on Josh's Tricyclefetish site. Hope to get a chance to post some here, too.

I'm looking for a certain replacement tricycle that I had as a child in the early/mid 1950s. Mine was damaged in an apt bldg storage room fire that an arsonist started and my parents tossed it afterwards. Looking back, it was restorable since only the rear tires and paint were damaged, but no one restored damaged tricycles back then - they were just put out with the trash or for the junkman to pick up for the scrap value. I'll post some info about this tricycle a little later.

Dave


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Apr 13, 2010)

This  went a bit higher than I thought it would.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220585041826&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## pedal alley (Apr 14, 2010)

*cool tricycles*

i been away for awhile.
dig this new section.
i have alot to catch up on here.
i have a few tricycles.think all of
mine are murray.one is a chain drive
skiptooth. maybe someday i'l get a
new camera then i can post pics.


----------



## preciador6 (Apr 15, 2010)

mines for sale. ill take the best offer


----------



## npence (Apr 17, 2010)

Had my niece over today and she wanted to test drive the 1935 Elgin Racer.









She loved going flying down my drive way.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Apr 17, 2010)

Hmm I just realized that trike is smaller than our Racer.  Our front tire is 20"!! It is HUGE. That looks like a 16" maybe 12" ?   Awesome to see it in action!!


----------



## PCHiggin (May 11, 2010)

Looks beautiful! It's probably pretty rare,a toy like that was more for rich kids before WW2.

Pat


----------



## preciador6 (Jun 11, 2010)

<a href="http://s202.photobucket.com/albums/aa157/dpreciado1/?action=view&current=hg011.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa157/dpreciado1/hg011.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## preciador6 (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for the offer but $50.00 aint goint to cut it.


----------



## Zephyr (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice restoration. Well done. Love all those trikes.


----------



## jaysmithjr (Sep 14, 2012)

*Greyhound tricycle racer*



sm2501 said:


> Very nice trike! Who else is into tricycles? I have a few in my stable, Rollfast Hoppy, a couple of Rockets, Colson Cadet and an Emblem.




I have an old greyhound trike complete but dissasembled. If I send you pictures of it can you tell me what it's worth ? I want to sell it and ship to someone who loves these. I have no interest in it other than as a sale item ?

Perhaps you can date it for me and give me a contact for value ?

Thanks,

jaysmithjr@yahoo.com


----------



## modelb (Sep 20, 2012)

*emblem*

I am going this week to pick up an emblem just like the one you have. Do you know what they are worth?


----------



## wowkacui (Sep 27, 2012)

There a couple of Rockets, Colson Cadet and an Emblem.....
.








___________________________________________
love me little,love me long!!
http://www.mmolive.com/
http://www.mmohome.com/


----------

